

Search Google for ‘do a barrel roll’, you’ll love it - mikeleeorg
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/11/03/brilliant-search-google-for-do-a-barrel-roll-youll-love-it/

======
mikeleeorg
Oops, dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3192589>

